# Cage Bars Too Big !



## Megamonkey (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi, I'll start from the start because its quite a long story.

I've got 4 rats ( rolo, pixie, marley, luna) and they were getting a bit too big for there Jenny cage. So i went on gumtree and found a woman selling a big cage in Edinburgh. Its about a 2 hr drive, so too long to keep my rats in their carry cage. I didnt take them :-[ Stupid little me. When we got there we were talking to the lady and her husband was setting up the cage. The bars didnt look that far apart but only untill i got home i relised that they are an inch appart. 4 of my 6 rats can get out the cage. I picked up the other 2 rats with the cage because the family had an unwanted litter. I've put a bit of chicken wire on the doors and roof but its a really big cage and i dont really have time to do that all the way round. I bought the cage for £45 and they are selling easily for £100 should i just sell it and buy a new one ? or does anyone have any other ideas on how to fix it ??


----------



## lienni (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm having the same problem with my ratty.  i say we buy a new cage for our furry friends! and this time, we take them with us.  good luck!


----------



## Megamonkey (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

You could get chicken wire and wrap it around the cage, cut out a space for the door, and then reattach it to the door so you can still open it, and then your rats can't keep out. Good luck!


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

Can't GET out. My bad x)


----------



## Nauseum (Mar 3, 2012)

I had the same problem with the cage that I bought when my ratties were still babies. I went to the hardware store and bought 2 rolls (they are cheap) of wire mesh (do not use chicken wire because they may be able to chew it) I wrapped it around the cage and secured it with zip ties. I cut the door spaces out and secured those with zip ties as well. It worked perfectly! 

They are big enough that they wouldn't be able to get out the bars now but I figured I'd leave it on in case of future rat babies that may come into the family!


----------

